# 11/13 buck



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was lucky enough to harvest this nice buck this morning. I was having good movement all morning with a several does cruising thru and a nice 9pt that stayed at 50 yards outside of range. I saw a doe start heading towards me slowly with a nice buck in tow. As they got closer a smaller 6pt popped up out of no where which cause my buck to quickly chase him off and get back to his lady. He made it to a good 35 yard window and stopped. I made a good shot and he made it 40 yards. So pumped still!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Beautiful buck.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Beautiful buck, congratulations 👊


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats on a NICE buck!

Mike


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very Nice, Congratulations


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Sweet! Really good buck and nice shot!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's an awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice Buck - nice rack!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Way to go, that’s a dandy!


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Beauty congrats! Which county?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

SwitchbackXT said:


> Beauty congrats! Which county?


Greene county


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice buck chris!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

9Left said:


> Nice buck chris!


Thanks man!


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Great buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tucked that arrow right in there. Great buck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

He is a stud!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a gorgeous buck. The brow tines and kicker on that left side gives him a ton of character


----------

